# Were they wrong



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Was this couple wrong to defend their home after trespassers broke the gate to the community and protested?

The neighborhood is private property with no trespassing signs posted

Was the couple wrong to defend their home and protect themselves?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"A white couple that was seen in viral footage over the weekend pointing guns at protesters outside their home in St. Louis said on Monday that they were afraid for their lives."

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...nted-guns-at-protesters-in-viral-video-speaks

If they were in fear for their lives, why did they come outside their home? Wouldn't it have been safer inside?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

With a house like that I can't believe they both didn't have an AR! No they weren't in the wrong...


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

More hate bait.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> "A white couple that was seen in viral footage over the weekend pointing guns at protesters outside their home in St. Louis said on Monday that they were afraid for their lives."
> 
> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...nted-guns-at-protesters-in-viral-video-speaks
> 
> If they were in fear for their lives, why did they come outside their home? Wouldn't it have been safer inside?


Are suggesting they should only consider defending themselves and their home after the protesters broke into their house?

What if the protesters spray painted their home?

Or broke their windows?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> More hate bait.


Are current events hate bait?

BTW - What is hate bait?

You keep saying that, but what does it mean?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> With a house like that I can't they both didn't have an AR! No they weren't in the wrong...


It illustrates the need for high capacity magazines with there being 500 protesters


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

3rd world behavior.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Are suggesting they should only consider defending themselves and their home after the protesters broke into their house?
> 
> What if the protesters spray painted their home?
> 
> Or broke their windows?


That's not what I said, nor what I implied in any way. 

I've read they had already called law enforcement, so why go outside?


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Flamethrowers, they need flamethrowers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> 3rd world behavior.


I agree

It looked like some third world scene on the part of the protesters who broke the gate and barged into private property..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's not what I said, nor what I implied in any way.
> 
> I've read they had already called law enforcement, so why go outside?


It is what you meant. You purposely let everything you say have no meaning and 6 different meanings all at once, and never really saying plainly what you mean.

So they should wait on the police to come? How long should they wait? 1 minute, 5, 20, 30 minutes? That situation could have gone bad in 30 seconds. Luckily for all, everyone just walked away.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think they wanted to show off their little guns.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> It is what you meant. You purposely let everything you say have no meaning and 6 different meanings all at once, and never really saying plainly what you mean.
> 
> So they should wait on the police to come? How long should they wait? 1 minute, 5, 20, 30 minutes? That situation could have gone bad in 30 seconds. Luckily for all, everyone just walked away.


LOL. Since you know exactly what I meant, mean, and know, you decide what my next comment will be... I'm not needed. 

Thanks for the morning chuckle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I think they wanted to show off their little guns.


Appears to be effective.

How big of a gun does one need?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> LOL. Since you know exactly what I meant, mean, and know, you decide what my next comment will be... I'm not needed.
> 
> Thanks for the morning chuckle.


As usual you cannot defend your visceral emotional reaction.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

First things first...

Who broke down the gate?
Who were the trespassers?
Is there a castle law?
Do you have to be inside your home to defend it? 

Personally, I hope the couple don't get into trouble (although I wish the wife would take shooting lessons - maybe then, she'd know how to hold a gun). We need more folk to stand up to these thugs.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Appears to be effective.
> 
> How big of a gun does one need?


You see 2 armed people.
I see 2 sitting ducks.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is the story HD.
They called 911. No one showed up.
They were in their backyard cooking dinner when they heard the commotion outside. A black wrought iron gate was torn down and destroyed. There were protestors coming towards the house. There were threats made to kill them and murder their dog.
Their home is a historic property that they restored over time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wolf mom said:


> First things first...
> 
> Who broke down the gate?
> Who were the trespassers?
> ...


The St Louis city attorney as of last night has no intention of prosecuting any of the "protestors" for property damage or threats made against the homeowners. She is considering prosecuting the white homeowners.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> You see 2 armed people.
> I see 2 sitting ducks.


I see two armed people as well.
I also see more targets than a baited dove field!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> You see 2 armed people.
> I see 2 sitting ducks.


Are you promoting escalation on the part of the protesters as a homeowner protects their home?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I think they wanted to show off their little guns.


It could be, the man has a BIG gun (wink) and the woman a small one. It's a good thing she didn't get her finger stuck in the trigger guard. Scary.

I think it's a publicity stunt.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The St Louis city attorney as of last night has no intention of prosecuting any of the "protestors" for property damage or threats made against the homeowners. She is considering prosecuting the white homeowners.


The prosecuting attorney is wrong


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It could be, the man has a BIG gun (wink) and the woman a small one. It's a good thing she didn't get her finger stuck in the trigger guard. Scary.


Is this your perverted method to scuttle a thread? Very weak....


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> It could be, the man has a BIG gun (wink) and the woman a small one. It's a good thing she didn't get her finger stuck in the trigger guard. Scary.


I was wondering why she didn't have one of the newer pink models.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I was wondering why she didn't have one of the newer pink models.


Pink _and_ camo. Isn't that a thing?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> With a house like that I can't believe they both didn't have an AR! No they weren't in the wrong...


Our local sheriff was retelling a story to me a few months back. Meth heads had been hitting a few houses owned by out of state vacationers. One fellow lived in his property full time, but he kept his vehicle behind the house.
Around 1am a truck pulled up to his gate out front and shut off the lights and kept the motor idling. The guy's wife woke him up. He pulled a 45 out of the drawer and walked 500' up the drive towards the truck in his underwear and muckboots, with the 45 in his hand. About 100' from the gate the truck rolled out into the road and sped away.
The sheriff had no issue with that. It was homeowner property and suspicious conditions with an abnormal risk of illegal activity.

Your area may vary depending on hate and racism against whites, so see your local authorities for details.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> I was wondering why she didn't have one of the newer pink models.


Maybe she isn't concerned about appearances.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> The prosecuting attorney is wrong


Of course she is wrong. She is black, using racism and is risking the abuse of her office in condoning agendas and violence.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The homeowners were absolutely in the right. Notice what happened? A scary black gun and a tiny cricket were used to keep lawbreakers at bay and IT WORKED!!! Nobody was shot, the home was not damaged. When seconds matter, the cops are only minutes away. One note, if these people broke gates and entered private property, they were NOT protestors, they were rioters and criminals.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Pink _and_ camo. Isn't that a thing?


I think it is.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I think it is.


Ya'll make a cute couple


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> The homeowners were absolutely in the right. Notice what happened? A scary black gun and a tiny cricket were used to keep lawbreakers at bay and IT WORKED!!! Nobody was shot, the home was not damaged. When seconds matter, the cops are only minutes away. One note, if these people broke gates and entered private property, they were NOT protestors, they were rioters and criminals.


Lots of spastic liberals standing in lines to buy guns these days. They see the chaos and loss of control by our leaders and their liberal values stop on their doorstep. True blue to a point...
It is amusing to hear them complain about "wait times" and filling out 4473s, lol.
Why...they had no idea.
"What happened to that gun show loophole thing, dang it!"


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Ya'll make a cute couple


I know. We're both human.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Lots of spastic liberals standing in lines to buy guns these days. They see the chaos and loss of control by our leaders and their liberal values stop on their doorstep. True blue to a point...
> It is amusing to hear them complain about "wait times" and filling out 4473s, lol.
> Why...they had no idea.
> "What happened to that gun show loophole thing, dang it!"


They just want backups to what they already have.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hypocrisy is ok.
Owning it is even better.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> They just want backups to what they already have.


They should have started sooner. Iv'e not bought a back up in almost two years...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Knowing their propensity to anger and rage and then remorse, they may have been buying drop guns.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> First things first...
> 
> Who broke down the gate?
> Who were the trespassers?
> ...


I agree with most of what you posted. I haven't seen anything definitive on who and when the gate was broken, if the protesters trespassed- is walking on the sidewalk/street of a private street illegal?, and castle law. There should be additional information today.

I disagree, and if the couple broke the law they should be charged for the crime(s), but all the information I've seen indicates the protesters did nothing but walk past the couple's house.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope they both take classes in how to handle firearms.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, looks like the wind did it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

_“Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”

“This is all private property. There are no public sidewalks or public streets,” McCloskey said. “We were told that we would be killed, our home burned and our dog killed. We were all alone facing an angry mob.”_


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope they both take classes in how to handle firearms.


Well, it seems they were both Leftists who likely, until recently, did the Leftist thing of hating guns and gun owners. When Leftist policy blows up and causes death and destruction, as we are seeing now, the natural tendency to defend one's self outweighs any "values" held by Leftists.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A lot of leaders in these war torn cities plagued by rioters and mass destruction, who are advocating for defunding of the police, are themselves using armed security around them, their families and their homes.
Flex your google should you wonder.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope they both take classes in how to handle firearms.


Unfortunatly the untrained are being asked to do the jobs of the trained, and the trained are being defunded and disbanded. 

Maybe someone will fill the void with more shooting classes. Might be a money maker.

It might even spawn a boom in armed private police. Those folks looked like they could afford it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If more of these examples continue, and so far they are increasing, there are going to be test cases sent into the courts.
Then there will be lobbying and legislation in liberal states with the intent of pushing armed defense zones past one's front door.
Other than the most nutbag idealogue, even a progressive knows when push comes to shove, they want to be the one giving the last pushback.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybe better school education would alleviate the need for guns.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

obviously the picture was not taken during the stand off. 
so I.P. they might have been inside of their house.
question: Have you ever been in a situation like that ?
I have. You do not have many places to hide inside a house from someone outside with a gun. 
bullets can go easily through a wall.
Not saying that crowd had guns, but who knew ?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, looks like the wind did it.


Is this the owner's private gate?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Are suggesting they should only consider defending themselves and their home after the protesters broke into their house?
> 
> What if the protesters spray painted their home?
> 
> Or broke their windows?


Or set the house on fire?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

In case no one knows, this couple are a set of highly successful lawyers in St Louis. I believe they've probably covered their bases.

The city prosecuting attorney is something of a joke. She routinely refuses to prosecute cases where certain police officers are involved in any way, and has also refused to bring charges against certain crimes, and person who have been video'd *while* killing someone. She's just kinda "special". KWIM?

Mon


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Maybe better school education would alleviate the need for guns.


I agree.

The second and its full meaning should be explained and taught from kindergarten thru college.

I also agree with you that gun safety, shot accuracy and defensive tactics should be taught in all grades and college.

That was a good idea you had.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

NO I don't agree with anything you said.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I agree.
> 
> The second and its full meaning should be explained and taught from kindergarten thru college.
> 
> ...


We had a reloading class when I was in high school.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> NO I don't agree with anything you said.


Still a good idea you had. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> We had a reloading class when I was in high school.


See how a brain storming session can take a good idea and make it better. Thanks


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Ya'll make a cute couple


It's almost like they are if the same mind.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

The education to know that guns are for war only.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> "A white couple that was seen in viral footage over the weekend pointing guns at protesters outside their home in St. Louis said on Monday that they were afraid for their lives."
> 
> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...nted-guns-at-protesters-in-viral-video-speaks
> 
> If they were in fear for their lives, why did they come outside their home? Wouldn't it have been safer inside?


No, ma'am. In urban situational warfare being outside of a confined space is much better than being inside. The main concern centers around being trapped inside during a fire.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> The education to know that guns are for war only.


Guns are for protection.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Creates an atmosphere of not only wingnuts having guns.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Creates an atmosphere of not only wingnuts having guns.


That's the protection from the wingnuts!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> Is this the owner's private gate?


Yes it is.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Was this couple wrong to defend their home after trespassers broke the gate to the community and protested?
> 
> The neighborhood is private property with no trespassing signs posted
> 
> Was the couple wrong to defend their home and protect themselves?


They were NOT wrong....at all.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When Korean store owners stood on top of their businesses during the Reginald Denny riots, they became a very effective deterrent to looters and those intent on harming others.
When someone is forced to defend their families and/or their personal property, color shouldn't matter.
For some here, it seems to be an issue.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> The St Louis city attorney as of last night has no intention of prosecuting any of the "protestors" for property damage or threats made against the homeowners. She is considering prosecuting the white homeowners.


Exactly what I expect from a leftist....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I always find it amusing to read of a self defense shooting in a large liberal metro newspaper.
The story is usually about some goblin trying to break in or assault someone and it ends badly for them.
The last line is usually something along the lines of "No charges have yet been filed against the victim (the shooter)."


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Unfortunatly the untrained are being asked to do the jobs of the trained, and the trained are being defunded and disbanded.
> 
> Maybe someone will fill the void with more shooting classes. Might be a money maker.
> 
> It might even spawn a boom in armed private police. Those folks looked like they could afford it.


I teach Pistol and Carbine classes........on occasion but only to select folks....


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> When Korean store owners stood on top of their businesses during the Reginald Denny riots, they became a very effective deterrent to looters and those intent on harming others.
> When someone is forced to defend their families and/or their personal property, color shouldn't matter.
> For some here, it seems to be an issue.


Apparently they were doing it again during the recent protests in L.A. I only saw amateur photos on Reddit, the media probably didn't want to touch that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

All the McCloskeys had to do was holler, "We're on your side! We're on your side!". And the whole thing would've fizzled out, and everyone would've gone home, safe and calm and happy.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> In case no one knows, this couple are a set of highly successful lawyers in St Louis. I believe they've probably covered their bases.
> 
> The city prosecuting attorney is something of a joke. She routinely refuses to prosecute cases where certain police officers are involved in any way, and has also refused to bring charges against certain crimes, and person who have been video'd *while* killing someone. She's just kinda "special". KWIM?
> 
> Mon


Yes ma'am I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> The education to know that guns are for war only.


Wrong ...there are many other uses for guns...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> Lots of spastic liberals standing in lines to buy guns these days. They see the chaos and loss of control by our leaders and their liberal values stop on their doorstep. True blue to a point...
> It is amusing to hear them complain about "wait times" and filling out 4473s, lol.
> Why...they had no idea.
> "*What happened to that gun show loophole thing, dang it*!"


Or the machineguns you could buy online and of course the guns all over the street and cheaper than a book.............Per Obama


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Appears to be effective.
> 
> How big of a gun does one need?


Big enough to get the job done.
In this case, 2 6 shooters may not have been enough. From what i read these people were threatened. The crowd was full of bullies. Folks who talk big but when faced with an opponent able to take care of themselves, they backed down. 
The governor should come out and have these peoples backs, so should the mayor and da. Sadly it appears these guys are on their own.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

If the depiction's accurate, I don't fault them a bit really.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Wrong ...there are many other uses for guns...


WRONG.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> Maybe better school education would alleviate the need for guns.


Yep and liberals refuse to give poor kids school choice..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> WRONG.


Stop yelling, calm down.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> The education to know that guns are for war only.


I have a 410-22 over under that a solder would laugh heartily at if I took it into battle. Now, for dispatching pigs for processing? Perfect!! Also useful for hunting squirrels. Perhaps the education to know that guns are not for war only would be better, no?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just finished a short conversation with someone acquainted with the guy and has known him casually for 30 years.








They are highly successful personal injury attornies. The guy spent the day boarding up his downtown business.
They feel marked.

The gate was locked before it was torn apart.

Wouldn't you know it these folks have always been as liberal as can be, never seeing a liberal cause they did not embrace. The last time this guy knew, they were in favor of gun control, as well, which likely explains the poor gun handling, these are probably recent purchases.
They are active supporters and financial contributors to the DNC as well as MAD (Moms Demand Action) an organization that is strongly anti gun and 2nd amendment.
The guy is supposed to be on Tucker Carlson tomorrow night, pending, as I was told.

Note a couple of things from the photo above-
#1 Terrible trigger discipline from both of them. Her finger is on the trigger and he is pointing his weapon in her direction.
#2 She has the look of absolute terror.

While I don't agree with their ideology and yes, they are hypocrites, that has nothing to do with what they went thru and those that base their judgment on politics should be ashamed. But they won't.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> I have a 410-22 over under that a solder would laugh heartily at if I took it into battle. Now, for dispatching pigs for processing? Perfect!! Also useful for hunting squirrels. Perhaps the education to know that guns are not for war only would be better, no?


Ask a guy who served in the Middle East if he would trade his M27 in for a Bass Pro Smith & Wesson .223 semi auto AR15, also known by the weepy sorts as an "Assault weapon" or "Weapon of war."


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> Ask a guy who served in the Middle East if he would trade his M27 in for a Bass Pro Smith & Wesson .223 semi auto AR15, also known by the weepy sorts as an "Assault weapon" or "Weapon of war."


Yeah, I know, but, I wanted to make it so clear that even one, with almost no knowledge of guns, will see the silliness of his statement.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a red ryder my mommy got me.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> I have a red ryder my mommy got me.


Be careful. You could shoot your eye out.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I have a red ryder my mommy got me.


Good. Nobody should fear you at all


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

TripleD said:


> We had a reloading class when I was in high school.


I LOVE that. Why didn’t my school have that?!?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I LOVE that. Why didn’t my school have that?!?


I grew up in the good ole boy state of South Carolina!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just filling in a few more background pieces on this story.

Not everyone defending their home with a gun aligns with everyone else ideologically.
In this case, one has to acknowledge the more complex societal rot that got them there.

The Mccloskeys bought their home chasing ambulances. Among the money wagons they hitched a ride to was police brutality lawsuits. Nothing wrong with suing the police department if you're doing it because you were wronged, or for the community. Instead the Mccloskeys motives were more about their own financial gain and less concern about making money off that community and their fellow taxpayers. Rather than giving back they took that money to build private walls, disarm other people, and point guns at the community and protestors they claim to help.
Interesting that, in spite of video showing otherwise, they now have released a statement that the rioters were only white, and that they support the BLM movement, lol.
So, making matters worse, they are continuing to silence grievances by perpetuating the myth of peaceful black protestors vs white agitators. This has been the scapegoat of these liberals to dodge the responsibilities of the racist systems they've created, passing the blame onto less enlightened white people.

The Mccloskeys definitely have the privilege to choose their neighbors and their community, and their public donor records show NIMBY (not in my backyard) Liberal tendencies. Which brings up the reason these protestors were there in the first place.

I feel bad for them and their children, in spite of the hypocrisy.
I suppose only they will know if this will be their wakeup call to wise up.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> I was wondering why she didn't have one of the newer pink models.


Does the color and design of the stock change the power of the firearm in some way? It hasn't done much for mine, although I've had a pink .22 for a number of years for the same reason I have pink halters.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Just filling in a few more background pieces on this story.
> 
> Not everyone defending their home with a gun aligns with everyone else ideologically.
> In this case, one has to acknowledge the more complex societal rot that got them there.
> ...


It looks like to me it's cannablelism. They're eating their own?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Interesting that, in spite of video showing otherwise, they now have released a statement that the rioters were only white, and that they support the BLM movement, lol.


That is so not true... if you look at the video there was at least four black people if not more...They are so full of it.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1277419543065837568


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> looks like to me it's cannablelism


Cannibalism, that is the word I was looking for


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I


HDRider said:


> Cannibalism, that is the word I was looking for


 Can't spell worth nothing! It's just how I am .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> That is so not true... if you look at the video there was at least four black people if not more...They are so full of it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1277419543065837568


Yes, there are photos showing black members armed, coming thru the gate as well as screaming threats to the homeowners.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, looks like the wind did it.


Looks like a good choke point to me. Good spot for an ambush. When they get it fixed, they should have it wired for 220 volts, with a switch in the house. Gives new meaning to the term "Light em ip."


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, there are photos showing black members armed, coming thru the gate as well as screaming threats to the homeowners.


I'm going to go on and say they did what was right for them. Me on the other hand once the gate was breeched it would be open season.!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Wrong ...there are many other uses for guns...


Are you suggesting that a strongly worded email won't keep coy dogs from killing my calves?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> Are you suggesting that a strongly worded email won't keep coy dogs from killing my calves?


If that Doesn’t work you could report them to the moderators and if they don’t stop, squeal that the mods are playing favorites


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> If they were in fear for their lives, why did they come outside their home?


To protect their property.



SRSLADE said:


> 3rd world behavior.


I agree.
Those "protesters" had no right to be there.



Irish Pixie said:


> I've read they had already called law enforcement, so *why* go outside?


Because when help is needed *immediately*, the police are minutes away.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> WRONG.


You seem to be very excitable! Relax...and stop yelling.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> *I haven't seen* anything definitive on who and when the gate was broken, if the protesters trespassed-


That's not true.
You know they trespassed. (Unless you didn't bother to read the source *you* posted.)

"Protesters had been walking by their home in Portland Place, which the local outlet reports is *a gated community*, on Sunday night while on the way to the home of Mayor Lyda Krewson (D). The group of several hundred protesters had reportedly been calling on Krewson to resign after she recently read aloud activists' personal information on a livestream.

“It was like the storming of the Bastille, *the gate came down* and a large crowd of angry, aggressive people poured through. I was terrified that we’d be murdered within seconds. Our house would be burned down, our pets would be killed,” Mark McCloskey told the station." 










Irish Pixie said:


> There should be *additional information* today.


There won't be anything different.
The facts aren't going to change.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> NO I don't agree with anything you said.


Why would today be different?



SRSLADE said:


> The education to know that guns are for war only.


We all know that's not true.
Such statements don't add to your credibility.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why would today be different?
> 
> 
> We all know that's not true.
> Such statements don't *add to your credibility*.


None to add to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I have a red ryder my mommy got me.


Hate bait.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Those had to be some cheaply made gates. More for looks but costs alot. The intruders got off lucky! I've done more damage to a car chasing heifers in the.pasture at 4am.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet they put up a much better gate.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Or they remove the gate, the "access limited to residents" sign, apologize and burn their own houses down.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

SRSLADE said:


> 3rd world behavior.


Yes it was. Provide by the trespassing property damaging protestors.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Or they remove the gate, the "access limited to residents" sign, apologize and burn their own houses down.


ok, I want to hit like but...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 88936
> 
> View attachment 88938


Thanks for that picture! I could have done better. I would have used bar stock and had some real dogs! Oh I have the dogs...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

They had the anchor points.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The construction of the gate might matter for security or delaying a intruder. A very light duty cheap easily broke gate should still be more than needed to legally protect oneself.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Why ever would they do that? Do you have a problem with the idea of private property?


Now you just joshin' with us


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> The construction of the gate might matter for security or delaying a intruder. A very light duty cheap easily broke gate should still be more than needed to legally protect oneself.


Oh it would have. I always over build everything.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Now you just joshin' with us


Must have been. I thought someone else posted that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> Maybe better school education would alleviate the need for guns.


I agree with your statement. If those rioters went to school, got an education, got a job and supported themselves, they'd be far too busy making a living to be destroying other people's properties.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


Good video


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I agree with your statement. If those rioters went to school, got an education, got a job and supported themselves, they'd be far too busy making a living to be destroying other people's properties.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> The St Louis city attorney as of last night has no intention of prosecuting any of the "protestors" for property damage or threats made against the homeowners. She is considering prosecuting the white homeowners.


that’s terrible.

this country has gone to hell.

what is wrong with govt and people around here?

I don’t understand anyone who would think like that.

Paul


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> The St Louis city attorney as of last night has no intention of prosecuting any of the "protestors" for property damage or threats made against the homeowners. She is considering prosecuting the white homeowners.


Fine argument for a generous application of five-stranded hemp rope.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I bet they put up a much better gate.


I bet they will too.
Here's the location on an interactive map:
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@38.647155,-90.264829,20z,0t


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I haven’t read this thread, but here is the gentleman telling about the incident in his own words. 

https://ktrh.iheart.com/featured/mi...ded-his-home-appears-on-cnn-and-shreds-cuomo/


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I haven’t read this thread, but here is the gentleman telling about the incident in his own words.
> 
> https://ktrh.iheart.com/featured/mi...ded-his-home-appears-on-cnn-and-shreds-cuomo/


That didn't go the way he wanted it. He brought a knife to a battleship fight. Poor Fredo. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I haven’t read this thread, but here is the gentleman telling about the incident in his own words.
> 
> https://ktrh.iheart.com/featured/mi...ded-his-home-appears-on-cnn-and-shreds-cuomo/


Communist News Network and Comrade Chris Cuomo gets their butt kicked


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ya know. I focused on what the gentleman said.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’d have liked to hear the rest of it.
Will have to look for the whole interview.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I haven’t read this thread, but here is the gentleman telling about the incident in his own words.
> 
> https://ktrh.iheart.com/featured/mi...ded-his-home-appears-on-cnn-and-shreds-cuomo/


Contrast this


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I think they wanted to show off their little guns.


Usually, that's all it takes. Statistically speaking, when a firearm is successfully used in self-defense, most of the time no shot is fired.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for posting that other news story. 

I wish the woman had looked a bit more competent. I know, that’s a minor criticism.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are going to have a firearm you NEED to know how to use it properly! You also need to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you for posting that other news story.
> 
> I wish the woman had looked a bit more competent. I know, that’s a minor criticism.


If a person pulls a gun on someone they better be ready to use it.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> Fine argument for a generous application of five-stranded hemp rope.


What a waste of good medical material for calming down


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hemp doesn't have that effect when consumed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hemp doesn't have that effect when consumed.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

That area is known as the Central West End, very liberal, but about 25 to 30 years ago had some of the best restaurants and bars in St.Louis. Most if not all are gone and doubt it is the same nightlife anymore.
Wasn't a big deal to be sitting next to Rams football players or Cardinal baseball players drinking and for that moment in time everybody was the same.
I was surprised to see the video, even extreme liberals must be getting scared, that area is liberal ground zero.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

June 2020 witnessed nearly 4,000,000 National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) checks, shattering not only the record for any previous June but also the record for any single month.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> June 2020 witnessed nearly 4,000,000 National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) checks, shattering not only the record for any previous June but also the record for any single month.


I’ve been in this my entire adult life, and I grew up in a home gun/gunsmith shop. I’ve lived gun-industry through the 93 Brady Bill, the 94 AWB, Y2K, 9/11, the election of Obama, Sandy Hook, the presumed election of Clinton 2.0, and the WuFlu. 

You could stack any 3 or 4 of those tidal-events together and still not equal what we’re seeing right now. It might be that WuFlu flowed into Chazistan flowing into the election, but I don’t think so.

People are no longer buying that WuFlu is the apocalypse Chris Cuomo told us it was, and Chris hasn’t gotten around to informing us that he anointed Biden POTUS 46. I think people are genuinely scared by what the capitulation to the Chazistanis really means, and they’re gunning up.

I’m not convinced that I need to fear these unemployed pissant antifa cosplayers, but the American people clearly are not comfortable with what they’re doing.

Ed: apparently “SCOTUS” exists in my autocorrect library now.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

@GunMonkeyIntl 

I agree about not quaking in my boots at a pack of morons. That said, examples from outside the community started to gather around social media orchestration calling for decidedly non-peaceful criminal activity. They came to realize that they were going to leave either before being shot or after being shot. They decided on before so we didn't have any damage done.


----------



## Katherinepotter (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't think they were wrong. No one would have listened to them if they would have simply asked the protestors to leave.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Not wrong. Faced with a mob of 500 who had just broken into private property and were yelling threats I would have done the same given the looting and burning going on in the city. The prosecutor should be taken out to the woodshed.

Bottom line, no one was hurt, nothing was burned, and nothing was looted. The best possible outcome due to the property owners showing their guns.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Nimrod said:


> Not wrong. Faced with a mob of 500 who had just broken into private property and were yelling threats I would have done the same given the looting and burning going on in the city. The prosecutor should be taken out to the woodshed.
> 
> Bottom line, no one was hurt, nothing was burned, and nothing was looted. The best possible outcome due to the property owners showing their guns.


Google Kim Gardner the prosecuting attorney, a real piece of work.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Threaten me, I might blow it off.

Threaten my dog, nope, that's the wrong answer.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> The prosecuting attorney is wrong


From what I've seen, she's been wrong on just about every decision she's made.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She has been sued and investigated for a multiple of issues ranging from refusing to release documents on FOIAs (under court rulings) to hiring PIs on tax dollars to investigate local politicians, who is being investigated himself for fraud and perjury to selectively ignoring to prosecute certain demographics while dropping the hammer on others.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Such statements don't add to your credibility.


You Sir are absolutely wrong!

It's not that it doesn't _add_ to credibility... it actually takes away what little credibility that's left (if any).


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They didn't do anything but stand in their yard. I don't see any wrong doing.

If there were vandals, they saw that the property was defended and moved on to the next property.

If the demonstrators meant no harm, they themselves weren't harmed and they moved on.

I don't see why this should be national news.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> June 2020 witnessed nearly 4,000,000 National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) checks, shattering not only the record for any previous June but also the record for any single month.


Sounds like a good start.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

SLADE said:


> Maybe better school education would alleviate the need for guns.


You are joking, right?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> You are joking, right?


I said it may alleviate the need not do away with.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

School education is very unlikely to eliminate evil human behavior or government overreach. Lots of good examples available recently on the news to show the education system is not even close to solving the problems currently. In fact I suspect the education system might actually be adding to some of the problems.


----------

